# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Piracetam and Lucid Dreaming...

## Shadow12ogue

I recently started taking Piracetam (8 months ago) for my memory issues dealing with short term memory and to help me with my SAD/ASD since I don't like taking pharmaceuticals.

I've always had really vivid dreams, and I remember having lucid dreams as young as in my elementary years. However I usually couldn't remember much of them when waking, only fragments (usually the parts where i had complete control of the dream) and about 6 months ago I started to notice i was recalling my dreams a little better in the early hours of the day. 

Not only that but my dreams had a much realer feel to them. Details seemed a littler sharper, and features in the faces of others did too. I've been getting my Piracetam over the net from smartdrugsforthought.com, since they actually included clinical/scientific/medical research documents to cite their claims. They don't have Lucid dreaming listed though, however I see that people have brought this up in the past. But that was like years ago...

Anyone else take it and experience this, or am I experiencing some form of placebo effect and just over thinking this  ::?:

----------


## tommo

So this is why a bot came advertising smart drugs for thought....
Please don't mention website names here ok?

It definitely does help with vivid and lucid dreams.  It's well documented, and we have a thread here on galantamine, which is also a nootropic.
Do you take Choline as well?  It should increase this effect even more.

I've never done either of these personally, but only coz it's a prescription drug here, can't get it OTC  :Sad:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Heard tommo talking about this on another thread, would like to hear what any other ld'ers have to say. What's the difference between this and galantamine? Can they be taken as a combo? I find galantamine keeps me too awake, would Piracetam be better, or worse?

----------


## tommo

Lots of people take them together, but they do keep you awake, that's why it is best to take them during the day, because the effects still continue while you're sleeping, but there's no stimulation.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Yes I take choline as well, and sorry about that.. 

Yea, I take choline, and get it from eating eggs in the morning. Yea, I take piracetam in the morning with my coffee lol. And I've never tried galantamine, I know someone who did take it regularly however it would upset their stomach. So I never really gave it a shot, and I'm content with how piracetam has been.

I'm finding it a lot easier when waking up from a dream to fall back into it. I normally have trouble sleeping at night so, continuously would wake up with out being able to fall back to sleep so quickly. I've had lucid dreams since I was a child, I had an interesting dream last night actually. I should have written it down when I had woken up. :/

----------


## TonyHChan

I would have to agree with all the above.  I love this thread lol.   I've been having intense lucid dreaming with Piracetam.  Just to say the least I take attack doses every day. I love it and I wouldn't try anything else.  It's great for the start of the day and for the time while I have reached my REM.  Keep up this thread, it is very interesting.  The last dream I had, I jumped off a high cliff and flew away right before I hit the ground.  Although I had complete control of this dream, it was electrifying!  I want more of these to happen.  REM here we come !!!  ::banana::

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> I would have to agree with all the above.  I love this thread lol.   I've been having intense lucid dreaming with Piracetam.  Just to say the least I take attack doses every day. I love it and I wouldn't try anything else.  It's great for the start of the day and for the time while I have reached my REM.  Keep up this thread, it is very interesting.  The last dream I had, I jumped off a high cliff and flew away right before I hit the ground.  Although I had complete control of this dream, it was electrifying!  I want more of these to happen.  REM here we come !!!



Interesting. Welcome to the forums  :smiley: 
So you take it first thing in the morning? and you had more lucid dreams once you started taking them?

----------


## TonyHChan

> Interesting. Welcome to the forums 
> So you take it first thing in the morning? and you had more lucid dreams once you started taking them?



Yes, I definitely have experienced mild to strong lucid dreaming the 2nd day I was using piracetam.  To this day I experience lucid dreaming every night.   :tongue2:   I do take Piracetam with Choline supplements every now and then though.  

Thank you for welcoming me by the way.

----------


## TonyHChan

> Yes I take choline as well, and sorry about that.. 
> 
> Yea, I take choline, and get it from eating eggs in the morning. Yea, I take piracetam in the morning with my coffee lol. And I've never tried galantamine, I know someone who did take it regularly however it would upset their stomach. So I never really gave it a shot, and I'm content with how piracetam has been.
> 
> I'm finding it a lot easier when waking up from a dream to fall back into it. I normally have trouble sleeping at night so, continuously would wake up with out being able to fall back to sleep so quickly. I've had lucid dreams since I was a child, I had an interesting dream last night actually. I should have written it down when I had woken up. :/



Do you notice that music sounds great with piracetam?

----------


## StaySharp

This sounds really interesting I'd like to try something like that. Unfortunately all of these supplements count as prescription drugs...

----------


## TonyHChan

> This sounds really interesting I'd like to try something like that. Unfortunately all of these supplements count as prescription drugs...



It appears that it is a prescription in some countries.  I did not know that, but discovered that when I was reading through this article about piracetam What is Piracetam? | Smart Drugs for Thought - thanks 5hadow12ogue btw.  It seems that it is completely legal in the US, Canada, and SE asia though.  Some European countries have it as a prescription.  I don't see why it is a prescription, it appears to be a non-toxic and non-addictive substances which is completely safe.

----------


## StaySharp

I must admit, at first I thought it to be a drug with potentially evil side effects, and I've seen posts like that elswhere too. Yet the more I actually learn about Piracetam, the less dangerous it appears to me. Absolutely nowhere can I find lists or experiences of really bad side effects. The most common side effect list, which also is included with Piracetam itself, only suggests it can have bad side effects in very, very rare cases. Not to mention even in the worst cases none of the listed side effects are permanent, the most serious side effect would be an allergic shock, and I'll have to tell no one that pretty much everything can do that if just the person is allergic. It is absolutely harmless compared to the side effect of far more common and OTC medicaments like Aspirin where even common side effects can be permanent and really harmful.

Yet the one thing I'm not able to find is exactly why Piracetam requires an prescription. I'd assume it's just being overly careful and waiting for reasearch on healthy persons to be finished. Well I'm definitely not going to do anything illegal to try Piracetam but once I can get it on the right side of the law I'll make sure to give it a chance.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

There's probably several reasons why it requires a prescription. One of these is that the government of example nation could have many ties with Pharmaceutical companies and these companies might prefer that Piracetam would require a prescription versus being available to the general public through health food stores. Another reason why Piracetam might need a prescription in your country could be that example country doesn't have enough scientific research done there on Piracetam to allow it to be available without prescription, but I highly doubt this reason.

There has been some research done on healthy individuals, however this was done in the late 70's in America. It was a double blind study (neither scientist nor participant knew which was the placebo) and it did show noticeable results. Most tests after that were done on rats, mice, and other small creatures (since it's more "ethical" to do that). 

And yea, I was really really skeptical when I first was given Piracetam. I'm not going to say my grandma is a nutcase, but she's very "spiritual" if you get what I mean. But I was open to just trying it out and seeing if it just might work, and after...like...2 weeks to 2 months I was noticing effects. And ALWAYS stay on the right side of the law, jail is no fun. LOL

----------


## tommo

It is only on prescription for Alzheimer's patients.  You won't get it on prescription for lucid dreaming lol  It is available over the counter in some countries.

TBH the only reason I can see why it is not available freely in a lot of places is because the governments don't want the people to have a clear head and be able to remember certain things more easily.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Uh...I think they use it as a prescription drug for epilepsy in some European countries as well. But yea, most of them have it for Alz. 

It's available "over the counter" in america, however you can't find it in any stores. You typically have to go online to find it, and let's be honest the internet is a sketch place. I'm really skeptical about what I read, and what I try to purchase online. Like, so much so that I didn't believe in eBay until just this year because I was always wondering/worrying about "what-if's". LOL!

And yea Tommo, I would have to say that is more than likely the number one reason that they have it through Prescription only in several countries. I read that Piracetam stimulates the Corpus Callosum, the area of the brain that bridges the two hemispheres, and got to thinking maybe this is why Piracetam has been shown to cause Lucid dreaming. Maybe it has something to do with the two hemispheres working together during REM that allows you to Lucid dream??? I'm not sure, to be honest I'm not even sure how Lucid dreaming is scientifically explained.

----------


## tommo

I'm very suspicious too when looking online for anything.  But especially stuff that I'm going to eat! lol

I have only ever ordered supplements from well known brands that are based in my country, or a country like U.S, Canada, U.K.  But it's well known that most of them, especially loose powder form, are made in Chinese laboratories (i.e a warehouse with some Bunsen burners and a couple of flasks).  I don't know how people buy that crap.

It's the ONLY reason I'm not using it right now lol

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Yea I'm always careful about what I ingest. I don't drink many sodas (maybe 1 a week) and I stay far far away from fried foods. I don't have a health or weight problem, if anything I'm underweight (got a really high metabolism), just want to stay healthy so that when I'm older I don't have to reap the destructive oats from my youth.

Haha yea! I KNOW RIGHT! Not that I have anything against Chinese labs or Chinese products, just that I know they don't have the same health code regulations that USA does (ie. lead toys!!!).

The people who I order from actually synthesize the product in the US and distribute it through out the world. Which is pretty sweet I guess. Makes me feel more comfortable, along with the plethora of information they have available on their site for one to figure out what exactly Piracetam is and how it works.

----------


## tommo

> Yea I'm always careful about what I ingest. I don't drink many sodas (maybe 1 a week) and I stay far far away from fried foods. I don't have a health or weight problem, if anything I'm underweight (got a really high metabolism), just want to stay healthy so that when I'm older I don't have to reap the destructive oats from my youth.
> 
> Haha yea! I KNOW RIGHT! Not that I have anything against Chinese labs or Chinese products, just that I know they don't have the same health code regulations that USA does (ie. lead toys!!!).
> 
> The people who I order from actually synthesize the product in the US and distribute it through out the world. Which is pretty sweet I guess. Makes me feel more comfortable, along with the plethora of information they have available on their site for one to figure out what exactly Piracetam is and how it works.



I somehow forgot the thread we were in and so I didn't actually realise you were taking Piracetam lol  Could you maybe PM me the name of this company?
EDIT: nevermind.  I just realised the url was in the OP.  Now it's all coming back to me, a bot came here after you posted it lol

----------


## Shadow12ogue

A bot came here? Like....a google bot or something? 

Or an Android!!!!!  :wink2: 

How did you know a bot came? I have a forum that I moderate, and it only shows "guests" :/
But yea it is in the OP.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

I had a truly amazing dream last night by the way. 

Basically I was living in like post WW3 america. It was pretty much the size of a large amount of land with some fence around it. I escaped however into...what was the actual truck was behind my family's business in RL, and was shot at before getting on a small boat and sailing off. It was a crazy visual dream, very vibrant and colourful! I wish I could remember more, however it's been several hours.....  :Sad:

----------


## tommo

> A bot came here? Like....a google bot or something? 
> 
> Or an Android!!!!! 
> 
> How did you know a bot came? I have a forum that I moderate, and it only shows "guests" :/
> But yea it is in the OP.



 That's what I was talking about in my first reply to this thread lol

I was in another nootropic thread here (I think it was the galantamine one? not 100% sure) but someone, or a bot, was advertising that website you mentioned.  Then I came in here and I saw you had written it, so I figured they or it came here because you wrote it.
That why I said don't type in product URL's.  Coz it attracts them.  ::lol:: 

I don't think I would order it from them because of all the spamming I've seen, basically all the info I can find is spammers/bots etc.

Nice dream!  Sometimes more comes back to you later on in the day out of nowhere pretty much haha  It's always fun when that happens.  So don't worry if you can't remember it right now!

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Yea they crawl through them and do stuff. I heard bots are pretty bad and wreck on computers, or do nothing but just drift around collecting info. Trippy stuff. Yea, some sites don't really care about URL's so long as they're topic related, and aren't malicious. 


:S Spamming you have seen? I order from them, I mean....is this something I should be worried about? I don't understand how bots work at all. Hahah i keep reading your second paragraph and I'm getting lost more and more. I'm guessing they (bot) came here (site or thread or ?) when I posted the link......or they came here before and were idk...doing devilish robotic things lol.

----------


## TonyHChan

> I had a truly amazing dream last night by the way. 
> 
> Basically I was living in like post WW3 america. It was pretty much the size of a large amount of land with some fence around it. I escaped however into...what was the actual truck was behind my family's business in RL, and was shot at before getting on a small boat and sailing off. It was a crazy visual dream, very vibrant and colourful! I wish I could remember more, however it's been several hours.....



Hey great dream there my friend, I have also experienced pleasant and realistic dreams as you do every night now.  I want to let you know that I went with the brand you are using as piracetam from Smart Drugs for Thought.  I was receiving mine from a place called cognitive nutrition and it was twice as expensive as Neuro-Boost.  I usually order 1 so it doesn't raise flags at customs btw.  I discussed the shipping methods and customs declaration (to S. Korea as "Vitamins" from USA) to them over email and they were very prompt and practiced great customer care.  It should arrive here sometime next week so I will keep you updated thanks.  The vitamins sig on the declaration seems to work every time.  They opened up the package 2 times before in the past and there was no problem with it.  As far as countries where it is a prescription substance, I can not say what to do.  This is my experience coming from Korea.  I'm not sure on how strict they are in Europe - Germany with supplements being shipped from USA.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Whoa...that's intense. Through customs just like that? That's pretty epic lol Korea sounds pretty cool in my book. I'd be ordering "vitamins" all the time HAHAHA!

----------


## tommo

This^^^^ is exactly what I'm talking about.  Lol
At least I don't have to explain it now.  I don't know if he is actually a bot, but it might be.
He has posted on several forums with the *same name and/or avatar.*
See what I mean?  lol

Funny stuff, but any company who has to spam, I tend to think their product is not very good, you know?
You don't see large companies with reputable products spamming on forums.

----------


## TonyHChan

Hey I'm not a bot just to let you know.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Me? Or the baby? I'm so confused!!! 

Same picture?! Baby of doom?!

All silliness aside, yea I don't agree with spamming. It's one thing to tactfully advertise your product (I have a friend on FB who promotes her frozen yogurt shop), and another to just blast URL's across the interwebs. I mean you don't see large companies stuff as "spam" you see a apple logo, windows logo, nike check you don't see it as spam. But it pretty much is, just like any/all commercials on TV. Idk...at least that's how I feel lol

----------


## tommo

> Hey I'm not a bot just to let you know.



 That's exactly what a bot would say....

Seriously though, I know you work for the company.  I've seen you advertising it on other forums as well.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

What a naughty baby!! lol Botbaby, babybot....hmm

----------


## TonyHChan

How could I be a bot seriously.

----------


## StaySharp

Honestly he might be very enthusiastic about Piracetam but I ever so heavily doubt he's a bot. Bots don't answer to claims of them being bots.

----------


## tommo

Well, he's obviously not a bot.  But, affiliated with the company, yes.
Either that or he just happens to show up on any forum where smart drugs for thought is mentioned.

----------


## TonyHChan

@StaySharp
Hey just to update you on the importation of piracetam.  When I was in Sydney, Australia working as a Cisco Certified Network Professional,  my third shipment of piracetam was confiscated by the TGI.  I had no idea it was a Schedule 4 drug there and it was definitely a close call. I did not get in any trouble from this - I basically just said whatever and let them throw it away or whatever they did with it.  Just check what the laws are in your country before you even consider.  I don't know you but I wouldn't want you to risk anything for a substance.  In S. Korea they seem to not care about it so I have not had any probs with customs.

Hey tommo I do apologize if I come off as a bot or someone who is affiliated with the company.  I do work in the cisco networking field as a CCNP here in Seoul, Korea 6 days a week - on call.  The lucid dreams I experience from piracetam and choline (as choline bitartrate) are real and they are wonderful.  Not only do I experience lucid dreaming, I have an increase in photo sensitivity and my intake for bright colors are enhanced.  Recently. I found some documentation on a current test on a age from from 19-24.  This had me convinced why this was coming from the piracetam and how this is actually beneficial to me.  In the past I did suffer a head injury that still gives me minor tinitus and maybe it I was able to see things much better than before.   It seems that this has also decreased my noise level from tinnitus.  I'm sure this has to deal with it alleviating issues with my central nervous system.

_Piracetam and Piracetam-Like Drugs
From Basic Science to Novel Clinical Applications to CNS Disorders
Andrei G. Malykh and M. Reza Sadaie
NovoMed Consulting, Silver Spring, Maryland, USA ª 2010 Adis Data Information BV. All rights reserved._

Vision
Piracetam also improved colour discrimination in patients (aged 1924 years) who suffered from traumatic brain injuries of different severity.

----------


## tommo

Hmmmm.... ok, well I'll let it rest for now.
I am in Australia now.  SO it's basically impossible for me to get it.  I'm looking at other nootropics besides the racetams, but it seems the vasodilating effects are less selective to the brain.

----------


## StaySharp

Yeah I've already taken a small look on the laws and it was enough to tell me I wont get it unless someone I know gets Piracetam prescribed. Because if he/she would then give it to me, then that wouldn't be illegal anymore, and the risks of taking it would be up to myself like with all medicaments you take.

As for the tinnitus, I'm pretty sure piracetam helped you, while browsing for experiences with Piracetam I've also came across reports that Piracetam is occasionally prescripted to people with tinnitus and it helps.

----------


## tommo

> Yeah I've already taken a small look on the laws and it was enough to tell me I wont get it unless someone I know gets Piracetam prescribed. Because if he/she would then give it to me, then that wouldn't be illegal anymore, and the risks of taking it would be up to myself like with all medicaments you take.
> 
> As for the tinnitus, I'm pretty sure piracetam helped you, while browsing for experiences with Piracetam I've also came across reports that Piracetam is occasionally prescripted to people with tinnitus and it helps.



 I'm  not exactly up to date on German law.... but, I think you have misunderstood how it works.  Unless it's the most ridiculous law ever enacted.  There's no reason it should be legal if you're using someone else's prescription.

----------


## StaySharp

> I'm  not exactly up to date on German law.... but, I think you have misunderstood how it works.  Unless it's the most ridiculous law ever enacted.  There's no reason it should be legal if you're using someone else's prescription.



Right that's totally ridiculous, but the law is against import and illegal selling, it's not telling anything about the voluntary use of the medicament itself. If there is an law against that it's unrelated to all posts and laws I found so far, which I can't exclude. Either way I won't risk anything illegal but you know... since when do laws make sense? And at least here in germany people are busy taking down the last laws which make sense one by one so whatever.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Hahaha! Sorry to hear about the legal status of Piracetam in both of yalls countries! I feel like I'm rubbing it in your face  :Sad: 

I have been taking DMAE and Vinpocetine as well as a bit of DMAA. I have to admit, it was quite the rush stacking these three along with the Piracetam that I've been taking. I was highly motivated and managed to get a lot accomplished the last two days and even had some seriously intense dreams.

I never have time to write them in the morning, I might download like a voice recorder app for my phone so I can talk about my dreams right after I wake up. 

The dream I had last night, was about me being a samurai. Which is often a reoccuring theme in my dreams, and fighting off a bunch of people trying to steal my laptop. Yea....I know...weird and anachronistic. It was nice, I wish I could remember more of it, all I know is that there was some sort of important file in the laptop I was supposed to take to someone (never did, ended up just fighting outside for almost the entire dream) LOL

----------


## TonyHChan

> Hmmmm.... ok, well I'll let it rest for now.
> I am in Australia now.  SO it's basically impossible for me to get it.  I'm looking at other nootropics besides the racetams, but it seems the vasodilating effects are less selective to the brain.



Yeah man you definitely need to be careful ordering piracetam to Australia.  When a batch of a order arrived to TGI it was confiscated when recognized.  I learned this the hard way and took the 30-40 dollar loss on that incident.  They don't seem to take any supplements lightly when they catch it.  The first and second order got to me without a problem like I said.  It's all chance in my opinion.

----------


## tommo

Yeah, I've ordered a few things without trouble, but then every single thing I order which is legit ends up getting opened and checked lol
Luckily customs budget will be getting cut this year.  Good time to order stuff!

----------


## TonyHChan

I hear you out buddy.  They don't seem to be too strict although this was back in 2009. They nabbed my last import of piracetam and I was without it for at least 2 months, but I wasn't going through any withdraws or addictive like symptoms with it lol.  I just switched to some coffee and B-complex for the time being.  Honestly, I need piracetam for when I am working on the field on call.  It gets pretty intense operating as a network engineer plus I am trying to study logic for the CCIE, but I just don't have that much time.  Maybe now they will loosen up on the supplement harassment there and leave people alone about a supplement really.  I wouldn't call piracetam a drug, it's more like a non-toxic cognitive enhancer.Sorry to get off topic, but have you visited MCA museum in Sydney??  Pretty cool site there I did enjoy it.  Beautiful city btw and never quite had the chance to visit Melbourne.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

So I was doing a bit of research tonight and I found out L-Theanine (found in green tea) actually raises the GABA receptors which is what Piracetam acts on. So essentially it would enhance the effects of Piracetam. I'm going to give it a shot, just need to find a good green tea now lol

I'm wondering if this coupled with my Choline in the morning would help with the Lucid dreaming. I imagine it will, however I need to test on it more and find out about it.  :smiley:

----------


## Shadow12ogue

I want to just state that the last three nights have been filled with amazing dreams. Yes there are some "sad" parts, I think most of my dreams typically seem to start off as nightmares, and then I just....you know twist them to where I want them to go. 

Tuesday: 

My brothers and I were training at some martial arts dojo ran by an old man. The dream progresses like around 3 months or so, and a dragon comes killing my brothers and leaving. The old man gives me a ring and I transform into a dragon at will. I fly off into the sky towards the departing dragon that had slain my brothers and dueled it as a dragon. After defeating the dragon I returned to the dojo only to find that old man had revived my brothers. The old man told me that it wasn't the ring that had transformed me, and that I had willed it into being.


Pretty 3p!c if I say so myself. I told myself to become a dragon, and I did. And sorry for the lack of details and glitz, I typically am a much better writer, but I can only remember the keypoints to the dream..I definitely am liking how L-Theanine and Piracetam are working together though. I had a dream on wednesday night but all I can remember about it was that I was in a desert, a whole bunch of frogs and rain.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

So I just ordered some Aniracetam, and I am wondering if it stacked along with Piracetam will increase the "lucidity" of my dreams. I tried a small amount the other day when I recieved my package and it gave a small energy boost so I know I definitely shouldn't try to take it shortly before going to sleep (although it could just be my body isn't adjusted to the ampakine).

Any one know?  :smiley:

----------


## darklight101

> Yes I take choline as well, and sorry about that.. 
> 
> Yea, I take choline, and get it from eating eggs in the morning. Yea, I take piracetam in the morning with my coffee lol. And I've never tried galantamine, I know someone who did take it regularly however it would upset their stomach. So I never really gave it a shot, and I'm content with how piracetam has been.
> 
> I'm finding it a lot easier when waking up from a dream to fall back into it. I normally have trouble sleeping at night so, continuously would wake up with out being able to fall back to sleep so quickly. I've had lucid dreams since I was a child, I had an interesting dream last night actually. I should have written it down when I had woken up. :/




so how do you eat your eggs?
 Boiled or fried
do you  think that Lecithin its a good source of choline?

----------


## Phion

> I recently started taking Piracetam (8 months ago) for my memory issues dealing with short term memory and to help me with my SAD/ASD_ since I don't like taking pharmaceuticals_.



This is funny and contradictory but I won't go there.

I had some experience with piracetam a couple years ago, taking it everyday before work, study and basically anything that I thought would be mentally tiring.  I think the stuff works, personally, but I couldn't say for sure that my ability to dream was dramatically enhanced or anything.  I'm sure if you put the attention on trying to become lucid just like you put energy into learning something or work, then I think the results would be comparable, and maybe your recall might be a little better.

----------


## Phion

> So I just ordered some Aniracetam, and I am wondering if it stacked along with Piracetam will increase the "lucidity" of my dreams.



I would recommend taking one or the other, not both.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

> so how do you eat your eggs?
>  Boiled or fried
> do you  think that Lecithin its a good source of choline?



I typically eat my eggs fried, although some mornings I do have them scrambled. Just really depends on what else I'm eating with my eggs.





> This is funny and contradictory but I won't go there.
> 
> I had some experience with piracetam a couple years ago, taking it everyday before work, study and basically anything that I thought would be mentally tiring.  I think the stuff works, personally, but I couldn't say for sure that my ability to dream was dramatically enhanced or anything.  I'm sure if you put the attention on trying to become lucid just like you put energy into learning something or work, then I think the results would be comparable, and maybe your recall might be a little better.



LOL yea I know turning to other drugs versus pharmaceuticals, however here in the USA I don't have to have a prescription for my Nootropics nor do I have a long list of side effects that essentially would make them counter-productive. 

I've recently added Pramiracetam to my cognitive stack, and I've noticed a lot more dreams. I have been having a dream almost every night for the last 5 days, and if I wake up during a dream I've found it a lot easier to fall back asleep and continue with the very same dream. I dreamt I was in a Amusement-park-esque prison last night, and spent most of my time lost and running around oddly coloured hallways haha.

 :smiley:

----------


## tommo

I have been taking Piracetam for quite a while now and I don't think it has done anything to effect my dreams, with normal day time use.  At least, not much.  I think I am remembering more dreams even when I don't have a good sleep pattern (usually when my sleep is off, I remember fuck all) but that's about it.  I can't tell whether my dreams are more crazy, as they are always pretty damn out there anyway.

This is just daily use, I guess I will have to try taking it with WBTB.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

WBTB? What is that?

And yea, my dreams are pretty out there too for the most part however I'm easily recalling my dreams. Such as last night I dreamt that I went to a movie and outside in the parking lot Spiderman was killed. Apparently I was dreaming that I was in the Marvel universe, definitely a weird dream though. Considering Spiderman is one of my favorite superheroes.

----------


## StaySharp

> WBTB? What is that?



WBTB = Wake Back To Bed
That means waking up during your normal sleep and staying up a little bit (depends a lot on how long it takes for you to get aware enough without having trouble to fall back to sleep [usually between 15 and 45 minutes]). That is supposed to keep the awareness higher and thus it usually increases chances of lucidity. Just today I had one of those successful WBTB attempts.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Oh thank you, I've done that several times. I generally try to do it any time I wake up from a dream I was particularly enjoying, or a dream that had started turning out badly. Thanks for giving me a new phrase to use instead of just writing it out completely in long hand.

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Just ordered some Sulbutiamine, anyone know if it could help with my lucid dreaming?

----------


## Shadow12ogue

Sulbutiamine didn't do really much to help with Lucid dreaming, but I did get in some L-Theanine which has helped relax me so that I can focus more prior to sleeping so that I can "stage" my dream. 

I've been trying this the past several nights, and trying to get it down to where I could pretty much day dream and fall asleep into my day dream.

----------

